# Australorp hens



## RutlandH2O (3 August 2013)

Does anyone know of a breeder/seller of large Australorp hens? I'm not interested in bantams. Everything I've read about them is wonderful...lovely temperaments, very tame, easy to do, pretty hens with chunky, clean-legged bodies, and fetching dark eyes. A friend has two and raves about them (her source no longer has the large ones, only bantams now). I'd appreciate any information about how to acquire them.


----------



## suey12 (4 August 2013)

They are super, not much help but I got mine from the autumn show at the east of England showground, it's on in early October


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 August 2013)

Mmm, we had a little Australorp banty hen, got her from a County Show where breeders/producers often sell off poultry in the poultry tent.

So if you've got any country fairs/shows in your area, mebbe worth poking your nose into the poultry tent? 

Failing that, try your local auctioneers specialising in livestock etc as they may have occasional poultry livestock auctions?; what area of the country are you in OP?

Or you could try local agricultural outlets as they've often got poultry advertised on their noticeboards.


----------



## RutlandH2O (5 August 2013)

Suey12, Thanks for your reply. I go to the Autumn Show every year. I've only just discovered the Australorps, so you can guess where I'll be sometime in October.

MJR2BT, Thanks, as well, for your helpful reply. I'm in Rutland, so I've got the Autumn Show at the East of England showground (was hoping to acquire some hens before the weather turns foul). I was thinking that maybe suppliers of other breeds might have knowledge of Australorp breeders. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## teacups (5 August 2013)

If you contact the person in charge of the fur and feather section at the Tockwith Show (yorks) they might be able to help. There are usually some Australorps shown, though I think they might be the banty size. Even so, the breeder might know of someone in your area who breeds full size. I agree they are very attractive - they caught my eye, and I looked the breed up at one point, but ended up with some ex-batt. hens.


----------



## RutlandH2O (5 August 2013)

teacups, Thank you for your response. I will most certainly follow up your suggestion. I have been thinking about some ex-batts, but was worried about the possibility of them prolapsing. How have yours been and how long have you had them?


----------



## teacups (6 August 2013)

The ex-batts have been great.
I expected to see some miserable specimens looking oven-ready in the feather department, but all the ones we've had have been fine and looked as though they were mildy moulting at most. They have laid lots of eggs, even through winter - large ones, too - and become tame very quickly. Can recommend them.

Never had a prolapse or had one go broody even, but I'm not a large sample.  I think they generally are not supposed to last as long as non-batts. You get them age 18 months maybe, and most have lived say another couple of years. My oldest one died this spring, age 6. She had retired herself from egglaying a while before that, though.

I had to got some at short notice when there were no ex-batt rescues on, and got 3 hybrids (2 bluebelle, 1 bogstandard). Eggs bit smaller, and two have already gone broody! The bluebelles are very pretty, though.

Have you tracked down a breeder yet?


----------



## Lacuna (6 August 2013)

teacups said:



			The ex-batts have been great.
I expected to see some miserable specimens looking oven-ready in the feather department, but all the ones we've had have been fine and looked as though they were mildy moulting at most. They have laid lots of eggs, even through winter - large ones, too - and become tame very quickly. Can recommend them.

Never had a prolapse or had one go broody even, but I'm not a large sample.  I think they generally are not supposed to last as long as non-batts. You get them age 18 months maybe, and most have lived say another couple of years. My oldest one died this spring, age 6. She had retired herself from egglaying a while before that, though.

I had to got some at short notice when there were no ex-batt rescues on, and got 3 hybrids (2 bluebelle, 1 bogstandard). Eggs bit smaller, and two have already gone broody! The bluebelles are very pretty, though.

Have you tracked down a breeder yet?
		
Click to expand...

No help on the Australorp front I'm afraid. 

Used to have ex-batts. They were very friendly, healthy birds when I got them (slightly feather-dusty in appearence though). Only trouble was none of them made it to their 4th birthday, one was egg-bound :-( and other two just croaked for unknown reasons - just found in the run.

I have 2 Welsummers now - nice native breed. They're big and chunky, healthy as anything and still laying well in their 7th year!


----------



## RutlandH2O (6 August 2013)

Lacuna said:



			No help on the Australorp front I'm afraid. 

Used to have ex-batts. They were very friendly, healthy birds when I got them (slightly feather-dusty in appearence though). Only trouble was none of them made it to their 4th birthday, one was egg-bound :-( and other two just croaked for unknown reasons - just found in the run.

I have 2 Welsummers now - nice native breed. They're big and chunky, healthy as anything and still laying well in their 7th year!
		
Click to expand...


I have been told that the ex-batts could have prolapse or egg-bound problems. 

I'm quite attracted to the Welsummers and Marans...love, love, love the dark brown eggs! Your Welsummer laying into her 7th year is astonishing! I was under the impression that it is a flighty breed, that's why I've been reluctant to go that route.


----------



## mulberrymill (6 August 2013)

I breed Australorp large fowl, they usually sell very quickly as soon as they are off heat, but I think I have a couple left. Im in Suffolk though, so may be a bit far from you.


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 August 2013)

mulberrymill said:



			I breed Australorp large fowl, they usually sell very quickly as soon as they are off heat, but I think I have a couple left. Im in Suffolk though, so may be a bit far from you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply!

I'm in Rutland and have a car with wheels and fuel! Can you tell me about your girls (I hope they are girls!)?


----------



## mulberrymill (7 August 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Thanks for your reply!

I'm in Rutland and have a car with wheels and fuel! Can you tell me about your girls (I hope they are girls!)?
		
Click to expand...

ill check tonight to make sure they are girls and get back to you. they are very large fluffy cuddly hens, that lay like mad when they arent broody. make great mums and we usually let them hatch some of their own to keep them happy


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 August 2013)

Thanks MBM, I look forward to your reply.


----------



## teacups (8 August 2013)

Oooh, looks as though you might have found some! Look forward to hearing about it.

I have also heard that ex-batts are supposed to be prone to getting eggbound - not happened to me or anyone I know with them yet though.

Just in case: I got mine through www.freshstartforhens.co.uk - just checked their site to see they are still going and they have a rescue on 7th Sep for anyone reading this who might be interested.
They are only £2.50 and you will be giving an ex-battery hen the chance of a normal life. They are generally regarded as uneconomical once egg production drops to 5 a week, so plenty of eggs still to be had.


----------



## mulberrymill (8 August 2013)

Rutland h2o i have sent u a pm with my phone number


----------



## Brian The Willows (21 March 2020)

mulberrymill said:



			I breed Australorp large fowl, they usually sell very quickly as soon as they are off heat, but I think I have a couple left. Im in Suffolk though, so may be a bit far from you.
		
Click to expand...

Hello do you still breed Australorp hens? We’re in Bury St Edmunds and looking for 3 hens and a cock.


----------



## silv (25 March 2020)

You might want to reconsider after watching this video lol, starts at 45 seconds.


----------

